# Get Your Own Mozilla Firefox 3 Download Day Certificate NOW



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 18, 2008)

As we all know about “*Firefox download day*” which was a great attempt by Mozilla to set a Guinness world record for the most downloaded software in a day.

 If you participated and downloaded Firefox 3.0 between 17th June 11:16 a.m. PDT - 18th June 11:16 a.m. PDT, then you can download a cool certificate to show your friends or to add to your collection.

 *img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Firefox_Guineese_Record_Certificate.jpg

Open following link:
*
Download Day Certificate*

Enter your name and click on “Submit” button. It’ll download a pdf file with the name “*Download Day 2008.pdf*“. You can take a print out of this certificate.

Blogged about it here, so thought of sharing it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

i like to be anonymous, certificates are no good to me


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice, am gonna flaunt it


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 18, 2008)

thank u vishalji


----------



## New (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 18, 2008)

Why dont opera do something like this...may be download week! Lol.


----------



## hullap (Jun 18, 2008)

they should have given an image too 
gonna hang a print on my wall


----------



## x3060 (Jun 18, 2008)

its getting funnier every moment.what are these guys up to????


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info, got my certificate  Wish I could add it onto my resume 

Achievements:

Downloaded Firefox 3 on 17/6/2008 and hence participated in creating a world record.
Downloaded Opera 9.5 on 15/6/2008 and later found that opera is better than FF.

Sadly, Microsoft sees my resume and kicks me out


----------



## nvidia (Jun 18, 2008)

I got mine..


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Sadly, Microsoft sees my resume and kicks me out


lol


----------



## prabhatmohit (Jun 18, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Achievements:
> 
> Downloaded Firefox 3 on 17/6/2008 and hence participated in creating a world record.
> Downloaded Opera 9.5 on 15/6/2008 and later found that opera is better than FF.
> ...



Nice one dheeraj! Better not apply in Ms then


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 18, 2008)

@VG

thanx for the info.....am proud to show it to my frnds


----------



## anispace (Jun 18, 2008)

cool i downloaded the certificate using Opera


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Did firefox set the Guinness world record for the most downloaded software in a day.????*


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 19, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *Did firefox set the Guinness world record for the most downloaded software in a day.????*



It is in Process of Calculaton by Guiness Judges. Results will be out in a few days - this is what says on the website


----------



## desiibond (Jun 19, 2008)

hehe. done.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 19, 2008)

Das vi ka Cerificate
Bar vi ka Certifcate
Character Certificate

OMG Ab mere pass Mozilla ka Certificate. I am King of the World


----------



## casanova (Jun 19, 2008)

I downloaded it yesterday.

@Dheeraj_Kumar
It was funny


----------



## dreams (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks VG..I downloaded FF3 sterday..Got my cert today stating I downloaded FF3 on 17th..LOL


----------



## b.paarthasarathy (Jun 21, 2008)

heheheheheheh!!!!!! actually i downloaded the fox3 today (june 21) .... but still i can able to get certificate frm ur link vishal....... but the funny thing is ........


"i was certified that i downloaded firefox3 on 17/6/08"


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 21, 2008)

^^same here


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 21, 2008)

*i30.tinypic.com/v47whh.jpg


----------



## b.paarthasarathy (Jun 22, 2008)

lolz sam ......


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 22, 2008)

OT: ^^ Change your siggy... it should read as ".....get a new one every three months."

On-topic: Whats the point in this certificate....?? Anyone can PS it... and anyone can get it even today..!


----------



## b.paarthasarathy (Jun 22, 2008)

HEHEHEEHE!!!!!! done


----------



## hullap (Jun 22, 2008)

sam_1710 said:


> *i30.tinypic.com/v47whh.jpg


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 22, 2008)

got it.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 22, 2008)

I missed.
But i can edit the pic with GIMP to add my name


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 22, 2008)

O jamure ab to apne asali roop mein aa, apna jalva dikha. Tumhare bina yeh digit forum boring ho gaya hai


----------

